# Welcome 27 batteries



## Marand1980 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, recently purchased a chausson welcome 27 on a Ford base. I have a battery in the back under the fixed bed and one under the drivers seat. Can anyone tell me which is the leisure battery.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Marand1980 said:


> Hi, recently purchased a chausson welcome 27 on a Ford base. I have a battery in the back under the fixed bed and one under the drivers seat. Can anyone tell me which is the leisure battery.


The habitation (leisure) battery is the one under the bed. The one under the drivers seat is the original Ford Transit one.


----------



## Marand1980 (Oct 14, 2012)

Many thanks Rayc


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Marand1980 said:


> Many thanks Rayc


Is this of any interest?
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/us...hausson Welcome 27 on Ford Transit 2.4TD .pdf


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

We also have a Welcome 27 and our leisure battery is under the right hand double seat,

You might also need this diagram, oops its upside down


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sent you a pm

Martin


----------

